# Amp problem!!!!



## wooz (Feb 23, 2009)

hello, i've plugged my amp into a head , but plugged into the amp in the , headphone, jack, pedal jack , etc, now the amp makes a buzzing sound and wont play the guitar. smells like burnt electronics, what have i done?????
BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
please, can anyone help???
thanks,
woozkqoct


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Wooz,

First of all take a deep breath, and then go to the Amp Tech page of this forum
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/forumdisplay.php?f=46
Explain in detail exactly what happened and someone will know the answer.
Everything can be fixed. :smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Well Wooz. your description is little difficult to make out. In order for people to help you here you might want to clear up what you were trying to do. Were you trying to plug one amp into another amp? Is it tube amps or solid state, or both? Did you plug in to an effects loop or headphone jack? There isn't much doubt in my mind that something recieved more juice than it could handle. Whether you've fried a resistor, a capacitor ,a transformer or had a tube socket meltdown is in the details. I'm not saying your problem can necessarily be troublshot over the net, but some of these things can point to a minimal repair job, as oposed to an expensive fix. It sounds like it needs a doctor.

Good luck Shawn.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

wooz said:


> hello, i've plugged my amp into a head , but plugged into the amp in the , headphone, jack, pedal jack , etc,


Wooz...as Rugburn said..._*"your description is little difficult to make out."*_

Can you be more clear as to what got plugged into what and in which order all this "plugging into" happened

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like he plugged the speaker cable into the footswitch jack instead of the speaker out on his amp.

If I'm right, the output transformer is probably blown from him running the amp without a load.

I am assuming of course that this is a tube head.

I'm doing a lot of assuming here actually.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

not enough info to make a call from. Until we can get a little more precise and coherant info, it is going to be very hard to diagnose the problem.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Esoterik said:


> If I'm right, the output transformer is probably blown from him running the amp without a load.


OUCH...if your assumptions happen to be right, that is depressing news. 

Hope it turns out to be something much less complicated...and much less expensive to repair.

Wooz...where are you brother?

Dave


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

What amp is it? Make and model please. That info with more clarification, will help us all help you!


----------

